# Fig Slab



## Chris S. (Jul 6, 2017)

So probably over paid but saw this slab and just loved it. Saw in woodcraft and just went ahead and bought it. Wife loved the hour ride with this thing stuck into center on Volvo wagon between our heads.

Think I am going to make into a live edge entry way or behind couch table. Question is being it is 20" wide you think a table top 10" deep is to narrow for a entry table? I was hoping to split down middle and get two tables out of this and maybe an end table too. Total length is just under 9'. Be a while until get to this but like to hear some ideas on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 6, 2017)

Beware! Fig splits like crazy when it dries out, from my experience. Sure hope you didn't pay and arm and a leg for it, or that you have drastically better luck with it than I did. Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 7, 2017)

Make a cardboard moc up of the table and set it in place, that will tell you more about if the proportions are right..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 7, 2017)

Chris,

What kind of fig is it? I like the color.


----------



## Chris S. (Jul 7, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Chris,
> 
> What kind of fig is it? I like the color.


No idea as just said Fig on it. Photo don't dye it justice colors are amazing in natural light. Supposedly if already dry but I have my doubts. Once I put meter on it will know for sure. I hope doesn't check and twist as very nice board. I really liked all the curl it has in it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

